# Entry Level Commuter - Need Road Bike Advice



## Marlene (Jul 23, 2013)

Hola. I'm happy to have found this forum!

I need advice on getting a road bike that suits my commuting needs. I'm basically riding about 35 miles a week with an avg 8 mile one-way commute.

I've been riding on a Peugeot Columbus Altec that I bought from a used bike shop. I did end up spending more than I wanted to ($500+tax) but I needed a bike fast and I loved the integrated shifters (something I hadn't seen before). Anyway, I think I ended up getting more of an entry level racing bike than a commuting bike since it doesn't even have eyelets for a rack. (btw, how much do you think this bike is worth?)

Now I'm thinking about selling the bike on craigslist and getting another bike around $300. And maybe even getting my husband a road bike as well (max $800 for 2 bikes). Do you bike knowledgeable people have any suggestions for what I should be looking for if I want a good bike for the next few years? I know sometimes people sell good bike for sweet prices, but I'm not sure about brands or parts quality, etc. I do know that I still want integrated shifters, 'eyelets' for a bike rack, min 16 speed.....The Motobecane Turino caught my eye (bikesdirect.com) but I just don't know...

Or should I just get over it and keep my ?bargain bike?

Please help..thanks!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Marlene said:


> Hola. I'm happy to have found this forum!
> 
> I need advice on getting a road bike that suits my commuting needs. I'm basically riding about 35 miles a week with an avg 8 mile one-way commute.
> 
> ...


Eight miles is just about a half hour or so on a bike. Hardly enough time to get too tired or too uncomfortable for the average healthy person. If you need to carry equipment or supplies of some sort, a backpack should be adequate, unless you have a large load to transport. Do you currently feel inconvenienced by your inability to have a rack or fenders?


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Check out Jamis bikes. The Coda is a flat-bar commuter. They also have a commuter line that sells for a bit less. The least expensive Coda is around $540.00, I think. But would probably be worth it for ride quality.

Racks on the rear will save your back, and be much more comfortable. 

You might also check out the Kona Dews.
JAMIS BICYCLES - STREET BIKES - FITNESS BIKES - COMFORT BIKES


----------



## Marlene (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks! Regarding my current commute...I do feel inconvenienced b.c there's a lot of freakin' hills in San Diego! I do carry a lot of stuff (cloths, lunch, breast pump, books, sometimes laptop, etc)... There was a week I tried to ride 4 days straight and I ended up with back & bum pain...eek.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Definitely need a well-fitting commuter for that frequency and load. 

I like folding Wald baskets to go on the rear of a commuter, but you may end up preferring full touring panniers.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeet said:


> Eight miles is just about a half hour or so on a bike. Hardly enough time to get too tired or too uncomfortable for the average healthy person. If you need to carry equipment or supplies of some sort, a backpack should be adequate, unless you have a large load to transport. Do you currently feel inconvenienced by your inability to have a rack or fenders?


For a dedicated commuter I would definitely hold out for a bike that has fender and rack eyelets.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If the only thing you dislike about your current bike is the lack of eyelets, there are other methods of attaching racks. And TBH, I'm not seeing a lot of payback for selling a $3-500 bike to turn around and buy another. You may get eyelets _along with_ mechanical (or fit) problems.

Here are some options for racks that attach at the seat post.
Nashbar - Bike Racks


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Eyelets are a convenience, but I don't think you need them to use full fenders and a stable rack.

Fenders do fine with P-clamps. Done.

Rack installation is marginally more complicated. I'd be nervous using P-clamps at the dropout. But there are plenty of racks that attach to a quick release skewer. Between one stay to the brake mount at the seatstay bridge and two to P-clamps on the seatstays, I found the P-clamps to give better stability.

If you want help and your shop's not giving it to you, try another shop. Not all bike shops are good at setting up bicycles for commute or touring.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Unless there's something other than the lack of eyelets that you dislike about the Peugeot, I second all the suggestions to find a way to put a rack on it. This is not difficult. Andrw has mentioned several ways. I wouldn't hesitate to use P-clips, personally.

That's a good bike for commuting that distance, IMHO, as long as it fits you and you like the way it feels.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Marlene said:


> Thanks! Regarding my current commute...I do feel inconvenienced b.c there's a lot of freakin' hills in San Diego! I do carry a lot of stuff (cloths, lunch, breast pump, books, sometimes laptop, etc)... There was a week I tried to ride 4 days straight and I ended up with back & bum pain...eek.


Sell your Peugeot for $200- $300. Next, go to www.performancebike.com/bikes/SubCategory_10052_10551_400319_-1_400001_400306


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> Sell your Peugeot for $200- $300. Next, go to www.performancebike.com/bikes/SubCategory_10052_10551_400319_-1_400001_400306


I would recommend the GT Traffic 4.0 Street, or the GT Zum Wheels4Life.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Zeet said:


> I would recommend the GT Zum Flatbar, the GT Traffic 4.0 Street, or the GT Zum Wheels4Life


I really like this Schwinn Sporterra too: www.rei.com/product/856517/schwinn-sporterra-3-bike-special-buy


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

aureliajulia said:


> Check out Jamis bikes. The Coda is a flat-bar commuter. They also have a commuter line that sells for a bit less. The least expensive Coda is around $540.00, I think. But would probably be worth it for ride quality.
> 
> Racks on the rear will save your back, and be much more comfortable.
> 
> ...


Codas Rock! :thumbsup:


----------

